# Pits-SUNPROOF EXTERIOR SEMI-TRANSPARENT STAIN



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Anybody use this stuff. What's you think of it.


----------



## johnisimpson (Oct 5, 2007)

I've used their solid color stain and it did fine. Haven't tried their semi. Used a good bit of their transparent toners and they work well enough as long as you keep them stirred regularly. The toners have a little more film than I prefer though.

Sorry I can't help more with the semi's


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I have used their SunProof exterior semigloss paint and it is not my favorite. I have not used their simi-trans though.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I used their solid, and I love it. It's like 20 bucks gal my cost.It has urethane in it that sticks very, very good.You can't get this stuff off your hands, and it hard to clean off your brushes and equipment, which is a good sign to me.


----------



## JAYJAY (Sep 13, 2008)

Solid yes - semi no

Had very nice results with their solid and would give their semi a try!


----------

